# Just Enough (BYU Wins Bowl)



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Congrats to the Y for pulling out the win.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Rise and shout! A fake spike play? Haven't seen that since Marino did it way back when. Nice cap to a decent season. That is five 10-win seasons in 7 years of Bronco as head coach. Not too shabby.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Now, they need to schedule some "teams."

I think Tulsa was a decent team, but felt that BYU still didn't play up to their potential.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

We can say that about their schedule, but the truth is that this was probably a better schedule than they've had in years. The schedule gets better in 2012, and much better in 2013. It'll happen. Just takes time.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Running the pistol offense in the first half nearly lost the game for the Cougs. That and trying to get cute with trick plays. Who in their right mind would think it is a great idea to abandon the offense they have been running all year so that they can try this new fangled package in their bowl game? Doman is so green...fun game! :mrgreen:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

2012 Schedule
Washington State
Weber State
@ Utah
@ Boise State
Hawaii
Utah State
Oregon State
@ Notre Dame
@ Georgia Tech
@ New Mexico State
@ San Jose State
Open - TBD
Kraft who gives a crap bowl game in San Francisco

2013 Schedule
Texas
@ Hawaii
@ Utah State
Georgia Tech
@ Houston
Boise State
@ Notre Dame
@ Washington State
4 Games TBD
Poinsettia Bowl in San Diego


----------



## GRIFF (Sep 22, 2007)

What's with the long hair quarterback? Michael Lloyd gets crap for a mohawk. A girl at BYU Idaho gets thrown out of the testing center for wearing jeans that were too tight. One of BYU's most visible students can get away with looking like Ozzie Osborn. Oh the hypocrisy.

Later,
Griff


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I think it helps cover his big head.
Does it really bug you enough to make it an issue? Let the school deal with it as they see fit. How does his longer hair affect you as a human being? If it is hypocrisy, how does that affect your life in a negative way? If he cuts his hair what other thing will you dig up to cry about?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## GRIFF (Sep 22, 2007)

You all get on here and tout how the honor code is what makes BYU great. So what good is the honor code is if it is not enforced. I think it is a stupid rule and could care less what his hair looks like. However if Brandon Davies has to sit out until he can live the honor code, then Ozzie Nelson should sit out until he can live the honor code. Same principle but just different degrees of severity. 

Griff


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

GRIFF said:


> A girl at BYU Idaho gets thrown out of the testing center for wearing jeans that were too tight.


Maybe the gal was a bit hefty and the selective enforcement was a public service?

Props to the cougs for winning today. Griff may have a point about Charles Nelson Riley's hair though.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

God never said "Thou shalt not have tall hair." BYU is in the image protection business in addition to all of the religious stuff. The extremely short haircut and lack of facial hair are not commandments from God, but rather an image that BYU wants to project. I tried explaining that to the BYU testing center staff one time. It was like talking to a brick wall.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

"You all get on here and tout how the honor code is what makes BYU great. So what good is the honor code is if it is not enforced. I think it is a stupid rule and could care less what his hair looks like. However if Brandon Davies has to sit out until he can live the honor code, then Ozzie Nelson should sit out until he can live the honor code. Same principle but just different degrees of severity." 

Griff

It's not just the honor code that makes BYU great, it's just an aspect of it. Trying to live an honor code is somethiong bad? Not everyone will live up to it, just like not all of us live up to the laws of our land. Society as a whole has laws and regulations but not everyone lives them. Our justice system decides what happens to those who don't live up to the laws. Yes, there are different degrees of severity--same with our general laws of the land. I'm sure BYU will make a judgment and decide what to do. You didn't answer my question--you came on here and made a point about his hair--how does his hair affect your life? Were you looking for something to complain about? If not his hair what would it have been? Did it take away from the bowl win?


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Were you looking for something to complain about? If not his hair what would it have been? Did it take away from the bowl win?


I think he was upset Riley wasn't showing off the 6 pack.


----------

